# New here. Vizsla mix?



## Mel_B (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi all!
We've got a 9 month old pup we got from a shelter when he was 4 mo. We think he's a Viszla, possibly a mix, but if mixed, we don't know with what. Everything about him looks/seems Viszla to me except his ears seem a bit small and he has gotten bigger than what I'm reading is the large end of the scale for Vizslas, he's about 75lbs and seems to be still growing! 
He's the sweetest boy! Just loves his people (all 4 of us). He's goofy, clumsy, playful & loves to cuddle. He hates being left alone but is getting better about it.
Any thoughts on what he looks like?


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

There is a dog breed app for smart phoines on iOS and Android called 'Dog Scanner' which is free, I recall reading about it here some months ago and it is apparently used by shelters and has a very good reliability score. You should be able to easily get an answer using this app for your dog Crush.

I tried it out on my Vizsla Rafa and it said he was 99% Vizsla!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You could have a DNA test done on him.
In the end, does it really matter what mix he is? He's yours, and you love him.


----------



## Mel_B (Jan 16, 2021)

PhilipL said:


> There is a dog breed app for smart phoines on iOS and Android called 'Dog Scanner' which is free, I recall reading about it here some months ago and it is apparently used by shelters and has a very good reliability score. You should be able to easily get an answer using this app for your dog Crush.
> 
> I tried it out on my Vizsla Rafa and it said he was 99% Vizsla!
> View attachment 103091


Awesome, thank you! I'll check it out.


texasred said:


> You could have a DNA test done on him.
> In the end, does it really matter what mix he is? He's yours, and you love him.


Nope, totally doesn't matter, which is why I probably won't pay the $ for DNA test. At this point I'm just curious, and wondering how big he may end up getting! He's the 4th dog I've had and is such a different personality from the others. We've loved them all, but he's definitely special.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

He's a beautiful boy and my guess is that he has some Labrador Retriever in him also.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was thinking he maybe has some Great Dane somewhere


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I was thinking he maybe has some Great Dane somewhere


He's 75lbs at 9mo ... there is definitely something large in him.


----------



## Saffi the HWV (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello, This is Saffi who lives on the Welsh Marches in the UK. She is a HWV (my second HWV) She is super clever, soft and a fantastic pointer hunter; loves training with dummies. She is now 2 years of age but she was only six months in the two photos below. Unlike my previous HWV she is distinctly not wirehaired. She loves burrowing under a blanket in her bed until she is invisible! Affectionate but wary of strangers like most HWV's.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Saffi the HWV said:


> Hello, This is Saffi who lives on the Welsh Marches in the UK. She is a HWV (my second HWV) She is super clever, soft and a fantastic pointer hunter; loves training with dummies. She is now 2 years of age but she was only six months in the two photos below. Unlike my previous HWV she is distinctly not wirehaired. She loves burrowing under a blanket in her bed until she is invisible! Affectionate but wary of strangers like most HWV's.
> View attachment 103097
> View attachment 103098


Is it common for an HWV to be smooth coated?


----------



## Saffi the HWV (Jan 17, 2021)

Cavedog said:


> Is it common for an HWV to be smooth coated?


Yes it is. More than half Saffi's siblings are smooth, one is very hairy and a couple of others scrappily hairy.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i met a WHV at a hunt test last year who was also fully smooth. the only way yo could tell the difference was that he had much more of a hound look than the usual smooth vizslas.


----------



## Saffi the HWV (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes that is correct. One of our neighbors has a Vizsla and Saffi is more rangy and has more of a hound face. They love each other


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I know we're deviating off topic ie original thread, but has Saffi developed any facial furnishings since the pics were taken? my Ruby looked like a smooth for a while till she developed facials, Elvis was more like a wooly mammoth as a youngster.


----------



## Saffi the HWV (Jan 17, 2021)

harrigab said:


> I know we're deviating off topic ie original thread, but has Saffi developed any facial furnishings since the pics were taken? my Ruby looked like a smooth for a while till she developed facials, Elvis was more like a wooly mammoth as a youngster.


This photo is from a week or so ago.....a picture says a thou....


----------



## Saffi the HWV (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Saffi the HWV said:


> This photo is from a week or so ago.....a picture says a thou....
> View attachment 103102


Beautiful countryside and a gorgeous dog.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think my two will ever be confused with their smooth cousins


----------



## ken (9 mo ago)

Mel_B said:


> Hi all!
> We've got a 9 month old pup we got from a shelter when he was 4 mo. We think he's a Viszla, possibly a mix, but if mixed, we don't know with what. Everything about him looks/seems Viszla to me except his ears seem a bit small and he has gotten bigger than what I'm reading is the large end of the scale for Vizslas, he's about 75lbs and seems to be still growing!
> He's the sweetest boy! Just loves his people (all 4 of us). He's goofy, clumsy, playful & loves to cuddle. He hates being left alone but is getting better about it.
> Any thoughts on what he looks like?
> ...





Mel_B said:


> Hi all!
> We've got a 9 month old pup we got from a shelter when he was 4 mo. We think he's a Viszla, possibly a mix, but if mixed, we don't know with what. Everything about him looks/seems Viszla to me except his ears seem a bit small and he has gotten bigger than what I'm reading is the large end of the scale for Vizslas, he's about 75lbs and seems to be still growing!
> He's the sweetest boy! Just loves his people (all 4 of us). He's goofy, clumsy, playful & loves to cuddle. He hates being left alone but is getting better about it.
> Any thoughts on what he looks like?
> ...


i have had the same question about my dog who seems to look strikingly similar to yours. He is really friendly, full of energy,and is really smart. he’s a little of a year old at the current moment.


----------

